# Frage zu Bodenablauf



## 4711 (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

nach dem ich hier viel gelesen habe und nun die Herbstreinigung im Arbeit war,Pflanzen ausgelichtet ca 400 kg trockenmasse :shock  etc. Habe ich festgestellt das die Folie starke Beulen hat.

Also Teich leergepumpt, Wasser aufgefangen (IBC) Fische umgesezt, festgestellt das die Erdbeulen sich nicht so einfach entfernen lassen  . Was nun - also alte Folie raus festgestellt das mein Schwager kein Flies eingesetzt hat und mit Kompost :? eine lange Seite des Teich unter der Folie aufgefüllt hatte läßt sich nicht verdichten und hat somit die Beulen in die Folie gemacht und dadurch die Kapillarsperre zerstört  - und ich wünder mich warum die letzten Jahre der Teich Schwebealgen hatte.

So nun zu meiner eigentlichen Fragen.

- Bodenablauf in Magerbeton setzen ?!?
- kann ich das KG-Rohr des Bodenablaufs über Winter aus der Erde schauen lassen ohne es zu nutzen ?!? Kappe drauf oder Schieber Teich gefüllt !!

Danke an alle die mich geistig unterstützen.

Hartmut


----------



## axel (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Aus Alt mach Neu*

Hallo Hartmut

:willkommen

ich selbst hab kein Bodenablauf . Wenn ich einen hätte, würde ich ihn im Magerbeton fixieren und den Beton dann mit Fließ abdecken.
Wenn Du Lehmboden hast wirds sicher auch ohne Magerbeton gehen.
Der Kompost unter dem Teich muß natürlich raus.
Das Rohr kannst Du aus dem Boden gucken lassen aber abdecken würd ich es.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand mit Erfahrungen zu dem Thema.
Stell doch Deine Teichbaustelle in " Mein Teich und ich" mit Fotos vor.

lg
axel


----------



## 4711 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Aus Alt mach Neu*

Hallo Axel,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Fotos stell ich rein wenn ich das Überspielkabel für meine Kamera gefunden habe 

Der Kompost ist schon raus aus der Grube, nun bin ich dabei den Rand mit Betonplatten einzufassen da das Gelände bis zu 30 cm Höhenunterschiede hat.
Ein 300gr. Flies sollte doch reichen bei Mutter- und Sandboden oder?

suche noch nen fertigen Pumpenschacht ist der hier was ?? http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-GFK-Pumpenkammer-Pumpenschacht-Anschlus-individuell-Rohrpumpe-Schwerkraft-/230784507285?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&var=&hash=item35bbd41d95

Grüß Hartmut


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

Moin Moin,

Naja wenn du genug Geld zum rauswerfen hast bzw. In die Erde stecken willst dann kannste den GFK Pumpenschacht gerne kaufen.. Wenn er dir nicht zu klein ist.. 

Ansonsten kannste auch ne eckige Regentonne nehmen oder selber Mauern wie viele hier im Forum 

Die Tonne ist wohl günstiger


----------



## 4711 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

Hallo zaimon,

bei der regentonne hätte ich bedenken wegen des Erddrucks, sind doch weicher als Gfk. Wobei Bauhaus sie momentan für 20 Euronen raushaut rund und eckig 200L.


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

Hey,

Ach das läuft.. Bei mir und vielen anderen.. 
Oder wohnst du in der Nähe wo die Kontinentalplatten aufeinander stoßen?


----------



## 4711 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

Hey Simon,

ääh vielleicht  nee im ernst eigentlich nicht hier im Flachen Niedersachsen aber mann/frau kann es ja nie 100%ig wissen 

Dann werd ich das we mal nach Bauhaus fahren und ein paar holen. 
Das Vlies (PP) läßt sich mit ner Heißluftpistole "verkleben" ?
Ach noch ne Frage Ufermatte oder Böschungskrallmatte wenn ich da drauf mein Sand-Lehm gemisch aufbringen möchte?

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## 4711 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

So mal den aktuellen Stand mitteilen, Betonplatte sitzen, Teich ist modeliert, Bodebablauf und Skimmeranschluß sind verlegt. Vlies ist zu 70% verarbeitet und nun Regnet es mal wieder  und ich habe Zeit mal hier zu berichten.

Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage im letzten fred 

Bilder kommen den auch mal

Grüße Hartmut


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

hallo Hartmut 



> Das Vlies (PP) läßt sich mit ner Heißluftpistole "verkleben" ?



jup geht ganz gut, geht aber auch ohne, sofern kein Wind aufkommt bevor die Folie liegt und Wasser drin ist 



> Ach noch ne Frage Ufermatte oder Böschungskrallmatte wenn ich da drauf mein Sand-Lehm gemisch aufbringen möchte?



Da würde ich zur einfachen Ufermatte tendieren, ich habe jedoch nur das Vlies genommen, mit einer Drahtbürste aufgeraut und mit etwas Sand beschwert, nach einem Jahr war nichts mehr davon zu sehen.

mfg René


----------



## 4711 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bodenablauf*

Moin Rene,

danke für deine Antwort, vielleicht auch ne idee es mit vlies zu machen, aber dann nicht das was ich geliefert bekommen habe. Das sieht aus als wenn da "Lametta" mit drin ist 

Folie kommt am WE rein soll ja nochmal schön warm werden. :beten Sind leider nur zu zweit da alle anderen auf den Hof ein kurztrip machen. 

Na wird schon gehen, muß sonst auch alleine gehen


----------



## 4711 (18. Sep. 2012)

*FR : Neubau*

So liebe Leut bilder sind drin


----------



## 4711 (15. Okt. 2012)

*Bilder vom Umbau*

So wieder mal ein Paar neue Bilder für euch im Album.


----------

